# Spinach Bites



## sarah (Mar 23, 2005)

INGREDIENTS:


2 packages (10oz each) frozen chopped spinach, thawed and well drained
3 cups herb stuffing mix
1 large onion, finely chopped
6 eggs, well beaten
3/4 cup melted butter
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 tablespoon pepper
1 1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
1/2 teaspoon thyme
Combine all ingredients; mix well and shape into balls about 1/2- to 3/4-inch in diameter. Place on a baking sheet lightly sprayed with vegetable cooking spray. Bake in a preheated 325 degree oven for 20 to 25 minutes.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting this sarah! They look great!!


----------

